# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Producto orgánico

## Norberto EA

Estamos en la búsqueda de proveedores orgánicos para el producto quinua y su variedad en colores. Solicitamos cuenten con certificados actualizados y vigentes.  
Contacto: Norberto Estrada
Celular: 936937568Temas similares: REQUERIMOS CACAO EN GRANO Y EN POLVO ORGÁNICO y CAFÉ ORGÁNICO URGENTE. Artículo: Puno declara a la quinua cultivada como producto ecológico y orgánico Artículo: Piura promoverá declarar producto bandera al banano orgánico Artículo: El cacao es el producto orgánico de exportación de mayor crecimiento en el Perú Presentan el primer producto orgánico del mundo para controlar la varroa

----------

